# [SOLVED] SIS7012 audio drivers



## Veronemilie (Jul 20, 2010)

I have this problem installing SIS7012 audio drivers 

i have tried installing it from almost all sources.. 
1) From sis website 
2) Even tried Realteck Driver
3) i have seen on techsupportforum some body had same problem but i cant find any good solution for this
4) everytime i tried to install sis 7012 audio driver it came back with this message with a nice big red X and this number in the box -536870397
click ok and it tells me it has failed to install audio driver etc

I have tried so much stuff already so i m not sure if i m missing something here .. 

please let me know if u need any thing else .. 
thanks in advance 
Vero


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: SIS7012 audio drivers*

Download and install this
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
Go to Report/report wizard/all pages/plain text/rename and save report in my documents/ go advance in next reply and use the paper clip to upload the report.


----------



## Veronemilie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: SIS7012 audio drivers*

Hope this helps !!!


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: SIS7012 audio drivers*

I will need the full detail in device manager/audio error/properties/details/device instance id.


----------



## Veronemilie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: SIS7012 audio drivers*

Pci\ven_1039&dev_7012&subsys_80b01043&rev_a0\61aaa01&0&17


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: SIS7012 audio drivers*

Here are the drivers for your motherboard.
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
Download the middle soundmax driver from china/unzip/run setup. Uninstall any sound drivers that did not work and set a restore point first.


----------



## Veronemilie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: SIS7012 audio drivers*

Worked perfectly now i just have to get better speekers mine puked


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: SIS7012 audio drivers*

Thanks for letting us know. You can mark it solved under thread tools near top of page.


----------

